# I had a snapping turtle on my front porch today



## Sentinel (May 30, 2015)

I'll add a picture tomorrow, it's late today, but this thing was 3 feet long or more. Had animal control come and take it. What's weird is it climbed up five steps to get where it was in the shade. And the lake is a LONG way away for it to crawl to my house. It was just sitting under a chair... weird creature.

This is it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (May 31, 2015)

A three foot long snapping turtle? Im no turtle expert but that seems a bit extreme lol Why have animal control take it?  From your description it didn't seem to be doing anything wrong. Do you know what animal control did with it?


----------



## cold blood (May 31, 2015)

You called animal control for a snapping turtle?  

Ya know you can just pick them up by the tail, right?   Easier to handle than a painter.

It undoubtedly was there either to lay eggs or on the way back from.   I'm amazed that you felt the need to call someone for a turtle.   And they're not as much weird as they are prehistoric...I really dig snappers, such impressive animals that live a ridiculous amount of time.

Funny that your profile claims "greatly in tune with animals"   hehe...just sayin', it adds to the :?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## HungryGhost (May 31, 2015)

I had one in my front yard today too (pictured below). It's egg laying season and the females are looking for a safe place to lay. Sometimes they travel close to a mile looking for a suitable spot. My turtle was digging her nest but gave up because there were too many roots in the spot she chose. I live within sight of a small lake.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sentinel (May 31, 2015)

cold blood said:


> You called animal control for a snapping turtle?
> 
> Ya know you can just pick them up by the tail, right?   Easier to handle than a painter.
> 
> ...


They took it down to the lake. My house and neighborhood has tons of little kids that go up and down those steps, so it wasn't safe. They can take fingers off.

I know exactly how to pick them up, one hand under the shell behind the neck, and one hand under the shell behind the tail.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (May 31, 2015)

That'd make for an awesome talk with some kids. "Hey, look at this amazing prehistoric animal!". They could have learned a thing or two, maybe more then just they can take fingers off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jun 1, 2015)

Sentinel said:


> I'll add a picture tomorrow, it's late today, but this thing was 3 feet long or more. Had animal control come and take it. What's weird is it climbed up five steps to get where it was in the shade. And the lake is a LONG way away for it to crawl to my house. It was just sitting under a chair... weird creature.
> 
> This is it.
> 
> View attachment 137030


That would make those 2x4 (or 2x6") planks about a food wide each, I'd say it is closer to maybe 2' nice turtle, may of been looking for a nesting sight.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 1, 2015)

Malhavoc's said:


> That would make those 2x4 (or 2x6") planks about a food wide each, I'd say it is closer to maybe 2' nice turtle, may of been looking for a nesting sight.


def agree even if it was a gator snapper, that indevidual cant be a 3" turtle.. on herp forums we measure the length of shell and even if you ad din that tail im thinking more of 18" fully extended[chair makes me hink its a 2x4 not 2x6] still a great turtle size. cute bugger...


i was just out at a conservation site today to see if the rains washed it over [long weekend great for fishing lol] and i ha to help 5 snappers acrost the road.. stopping one car from hitting a big ol gator snapper XD turned a nice 20min drive into a 45 lmaooo

edit: and that 45 mins was just to the closest sivilization haha i was still 40 mins from home XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Jun 2, 2015)

cold blood said:


> You called animal control for a snapping turtle?
> 
> Ya know you can just pick them up by the tail, right?   Easier to handle than a painter.
> 
> ...


FYI, picking them up only by the tail can injure a large snapping turtle's spine. I pick them up by grasping the carapace in between their hind legs and then supporting them from underneath by putting a hand under their plastron (near the tail). This method is safe for the turtle and keeps your hands from getting bitten. If anybody tries this I'd recommend using gloves as they can scratch at you with their hind feet, which are surprisingly strong.

---------- Post added 06-02-2015 at 11:26 AM ----------




Sentinel said:


> one hand under the shell behind the neck


Not for the faint of heart. The method I described is a bit ungainly, especially with large turtles, but it works and is safe for all parties. Check out youtube to see it in action.

---------- Post added 06-02-2015 at 11:34 AM ----------

[YOUTUBE]jyS7dqNku1U[/YOUTUBE]

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jun 2, 2015)

Yeah shrike, I do the same, I was suggesting the tail to lift it into a receptacle to move it, not to carry it around by the tail.

And for the record, the carapace is the top part of the shell, the bottom part, the part your hand is on, is called the plastron....most likely the anal scutes as they are beneath the pelvis....as I'm sure YOU already know....that info's for everyone else

Nice vid bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Jun 2, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Yeah shrike, I do the same, I was suggesting the tail to lift it into a receptacle to move it, not to carry it around by the tail.
> 
> And for the record, the carapace is the top part of the shell, the bottom part, the part your hand is on, is called the plastron....most likely the anal scutes as they are beneath the pelvis....as I'm sure YOU already know....that info's for everyone else
> 
> Nice vid bud


Sorry, I shouldn't have assumed you meant picking them up only by the tail.

Alas, the video's not mine but I figured it was a good demonstration of a couple different methods. That guy has guts. I'd never grab the front of a snapper's carapace. There's just too much room for error.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 2, 2015)

Shrike said:


> Sorry, I shouldn't have assumed you meant picking them up only by the tail.
> 
> Alas, the video's not mine but I figured it was a good demonstration of a couple different methods. That guy has guts. I'd never grab the front of a snapper's carapace. There's just too much room for error.


iv been there and done that.. seems the only way to move a massive gator snapper but it does feel super risky tho their head is in the way, it may bruse your hand up from the strike lol i hear they may still scratch you with their 'beak' but im not sure if your holding your fingers strait out tho your in for a pinch


----------



## Sentinel (Jun 2, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> def agree even if it was a gator snapper, that indevidual cant be a 3" turtle.. on herp forums we measure the length of shell and even if you ad din that tail im thinking more of 18" fully extended[chair makes me hink its a 2x4 not 2x6] still a great turtle size. cute bugger...
> 
> 
> i was just out at a conservation site today to see if the rains washed it over [long weekend great for fishing lol] and i ha to help 5 snappers acrost the road.. stopping one car from hitting a big ol gator snapper XD turned a nice 20min drive into a 45 lmaooo
> ...


I assure you, from fully extended neck to end of tail, it was every bit of 3 feet.


----------



## pyro fiend (Jun 2, 2015)

Sentinel said:


> I assure you, from fully extended neck to end of tail, it was every bit of 3 feet.


No pic of it by a ruler or no proof


----------



## klawfran3 (Jun 3, 2015)

pyro fiend said:


> No pic of it by a ruler or no proof


Or just put a ruler on those slats he's on and since they're all equal length we can estimate from there.

I'm going to be generous and say he's about 4 1/2 wood slats long. So Sentinel, let's see that ruler!

If the slats were 9 inches wide it would make the turtle about 40" so I could believe it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

